# Whizzer motor question?



## Tom Hudak (Dec 21, 2018)

Can anyone tell me if there is a easy way to remove the cam post from the Whizzer motor case and save the aluminum plug that goes in a recess on the backside of the motor.  I never removed one and any tip will be helpful.  I’m assuming this shaft presses out from the backside.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 21, 2018)

I HAVE AN ORIGINAL PLUG, SO YOU WON'T HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT
DAMAGING YOUR PLUG.
I ALSO HAVE ORIGINAL SET OF ALL OF BOB BAKERS NEWS LETTERS
THAT MIGHT BE A HELP TO YOU.
PLEASE EMAIL DIRECT IF INTERESTED?
THANKS
WESPINCHOT@YAHOO.COM


----------



## Tom Hudak (Dec 21, 2018)

Thanks Wes but I just figured it out,  I removed a spring clip that stops the shaft from going down in deeper and gave it a tap.  The plug popped out undamaged. This allowed me to tap it out from the plug side.   The shaft is already in my 300 motor.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 21, 2018)

GOOD MAN!
HAVE A NICE HOLIDAY!
WES


----------

